# Peli si, peli no



## Nono (11 Marzo 2022)

Dove sono apprezzati, tollerati o inammissibili nel proprio partner


----------



## ologramma (11 Marzo 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Dove sono apprezzati, tollerati o inammissibili nel proprio partner


sulla fica sempre


----------



## Brunetta (11 Marzo 2022)

Gli uomini hanno i peli.
Le donne solo in alcuni parti.


----------



## Nono (11 Marzo 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Gli uomini hanno i peli.
> Le donne solo in alcuni parti.


Ho capito ....
Ma per gli uomini .... peli ovunque tipo orso o gradisci zone prive?


----------



## Nono (11 Marzo 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> sulla fica sempre


Che sia almeno curata .... per cortesia


----------



## ologramma (11 Marzo 2022)

dai un cespuglio no  , tutto curato , sai come quando si presenta per il mare  , affinché non escono fuori dal costume?


----------



## Brunetta (11 Marzo 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Ho capito ....
> Ma per gli uomini .... peli ovunque tipo orso o gradisci zone prive?


Così come sono.


----------



## perplesso (11 Marzo 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Dove sono apprezzati, tollerati o inammissibili nel proprio partner


abbi pazienza, ma Amore&Sesso non è sta roba qui


----------



## Koala (11 Marzo 2022)

IO ODIO L’UOMO DEPILATO!


----------



## Nono (11 Marzo 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> IO ODIO L’UOMO DEPILATO!


Emmenomale .....


----------



## Koala (11 Marzo 2022)

Mio marito si depila…
SIPARIO!


----------



## Nono (11 Marzo 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> Mio marito si depila…
> SIPARIO!


Eppure a molte donne piace ....


----------



## Venice30 (11 Marzo 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> Mio marito si depila…
> SIPARIO!


Ma perché è peloso? Sulle gambe???


----------



## Koala (11 Marzo 2022)

Venice30 ha detto:


> Ma perché è peloso? Sulle gambe???


Ovunque! Anche lì… per me i peli nelle parti intime sono sacri… basta saperli tenere, puliti e in ordine…


----------



## Venice30 (12 Marzo 2022)

Si lo so, solo che per lui, forse, essere così peloso da fastidio. Alcuni li hanno anche sul collo.
In spiaggia noti certi orsi yoghi, quando si mettono in acqua e galleggiano anche i ciuffetti sulle spalle. Mamma che brivi


----------



## Arcistufo (12 Marzo 2022)

I peli in gola rompono il cazzo.
Io con una che non si depila la fregna non ci scopo.
Siamo nel 2022, essú.
É come farsi la barba per un maschio.
E la lingua sulle palle?
Se sei cespugliato non senti nulla.
E ti perdi uno dei grandi piaceri della vita.
Buon weekend del cazzo.


----------



## CIRCE74 (12 Marzo 2022)

A me piace l'uomo naturale... Non mi piace chi si depila...mi sono beccata l'amante fissato, si depilava tutto e a me sinceramente all'inizio faceva un po' senso...


----------



## danny (12 Marzo 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Dove sono apprezzati, tollerati o inammissibili nel proprio partner


Sono anni che non vedo una patata pelosa.
Tutte ormai depilate, dai 14 ai 90 anni.
I baffi se li fanno tutte,  ormai. Sulle gambe si dà per scontato.
Questo thread mi riporta indietro di 30 anni.


----------



## Nono (12 Marzo 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> A me piace l'uomo naturale... Non mi piace chi si depila...mi sono beccata l'amante fissato, si depilava tutto e a me sinceramente all'inizio faceva un po' senso...


Anche a me fa un po senso .... m'immagino poi la scena ... con la lametta in mano a rasarsi tutto.
Eppure ormai è moda tra i giovani e meno giovani.
Invece penso che in questo caso essere controcorrente è  figo


----------



## Nono (12 Marzo 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Sono anni che non vedo una patata pelosa.
> Tutte ormai depilate, dai 14 ai 90 anni.
> I baffi se li fanno tutte,  ormai. Sulle gambe si dà per scontato.
> Questo thread mi riporta indietro di 30 anni.


No dai .... io qualche raro esemplare lo trovo ancora


----------



## Ginevra65 (12 Marzo 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Sono anni che non vedo una patata pelosa.
> Tutte ormai depilate, dai 14 ai 90 anni.
> I baffi se li fanno tutte,  ormai. Sulle gambe si dà per scontato.
> Questo thread mi riporta indietro di 30 anni.


Come noto io sono fuori moda e mi piace. 
Proprio l'altro giorno c'era un film anni 80 , erano tutte con la pelliccia è neanche poi tanto curata


----------



## danny (12 Marzo 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Come noto io sono fuori moda e mi piace.
> Proprio l'altro giorno c'era un film anni 80 , erano tutte con la pelliccia è neanche poi tanto curata


Negli anni 80 erano tutte così. Io uscivo con una che era l'unica depilata, con le lamette.
Metteva collant senza mutande, per il 95% delle rare conversazioni parlava di sesso, ma l'area di attracco era ispida.
Mi faceva 'strano' perché all'epoca la morbidezza dei peli era un must che in genere piaceva e che io consideravo eccitante.
Poi vedere il triangolino era molto sexy.
Oggi è cambiato tutto.


----------



## Nono (12 Marzo 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Come noto io sono fuori moda e mi piace.
> Proprio l'altro giorno c'era un film anni 80 , erano tutte con la pelliccia è neanche poi tanto curata


Però ti dico, per fortuna non ne ho, però se avessi ipeli sulla schiena, quelli me li farei levare.


----------



## CIRCE74 (12 Marzo 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Anche a me fa un po senso .... m'immagino poi la scena ... con la lametta in mano a rasarsi tutto.
> Eppure ormai è moda tra i giovani e meno giovani.
> Invece penso che in questo caso essere controcorrente è  figo


Vero!!! Poi avevate la fortuna di non avere questo tipo di problema...che diciamocelo... è una gran rottura!!!
Per me l'uomo deve essere curato, quello sicuramente ma il pelo se c'è va bene...poi a me piacciono i moraccioni


----------



## Arcistufo (12 Marzo 2022)

Tra quanto un thread che parla di dimensioni artistiche?


----------



## Gattara28 (12 Marzo 2022)

Trovo orribile la schiena pelosa


----------



## Danae (12 Marzo 2022)

Da qualche parte dovrò pure cominciare a scrivere, perché non dai peli? 
Ne parlavo proprio ieri sera con il mio partner, uomini senza peli proprio no, magari saranno scomodi per alcune...pratiche ecco, ma se sono morbidi e puliti vanno più che bene.
Su di me, mai più rasatura totale, insopportabile quando i peli ricrescono, sembra di avere una grattugia al posto della patata  
E ammetto che accarezzare dei peletti morbidi e arricciati è molto rilassante per me, sarò all’antica magari...


----------



## Ginevra65 (12 Marzo 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Negli anni 80 erano tutte così. Io uscivo con una che era l'unica depilata, con le lamette.
> Metteva collant senza mutande, per il 95% delle rare conversazioni parlava di sesso, ma l'area di attracco era ispida.
> Mi faceva 'strano' perché all'epoca la morbidezza dei peli era un must che in genere piaceva e che io consideravo eccitante.
> Poi vedere il triangolino era molto sexy.
> Oggi è cambiato tutto.


Quindi tu sei pro pelo


----------



## Ginevra65 (12 Marzo 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Però ti dico, per fortuna non ne ho, però se avessi ipeli sulla schiena, quelli me li farei levare.


Tipo orso neanche a me piace. Il giusto. Un uomo glabro neanche mi attizzerebbe


----------



## Nono (12 Marzo 2022)

Danae ha detto:


> Da qualche parte dovrò pure cominciare a scrivere, perché non dai peli?
> Ne parlavo proprio ieri sera con il mio partner, uomini senza peli proprio no, magari saranno scomodi per alcune...pratiche ecco, ma se sono morbidi e puliti vanno più che bene.
> Su di me, mai più rasatura totale, insopportabile quando i peli ricrescono, sembra di avere una grattugia al posto della patata
> E ammetto che accarezzare dei peletti morbidi e arricciati è molto rilassante per me, sarò all’antica magari...


Benvenuta


----------



## Danae (12 Marzo 2022)

Grazie Nono 

Peli sulla schiena, a meno che non siano tanti, meglio lasciarli stare o andare direttamente di laser. Esperienze di cerette sugli uomini non sono state il massimo, perché poi arrivavano i peli incarniti


----------



## Nono (12 Marzo 2022)

Danae ha detto:


> Grazie Nono
> 
> Peli sulla schiena, a meno che non siano tanti, meglio lasciarli stare o andare direttamente di laser. Esperienze di cerette sugli uomini non sono state il massimo, perché poi arrivavano i peli incarniti


Ok ... trasale l'orrore


----------



## Nono (12 Marzo 2022)

Comunque rispondendomi ...
Lato a .... pelo si apprezzato, pelo no tollerato
Lato b inammissibile come tutto il resto del corpo.


----------



## danny (12 Marzo 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Quindi tu sei pro pelo


Sinceramente mi frega relativamente. 
Non è un discrimine di particolare interesse.


----------



## danny (12 Marzo 2022)

Danae ha detto:


> Grazie Nono
> 
> Peli sulla schiena, a meno che non siano tanti, meglio lasciarli stare o andare direttamente di laser. Esperienze di cerette sugli uomini non sono state il massimo, perché poi arrivavano i peli incarniti


Io le ho fatte anche sul sedere, in tempi passati.
Per l'abbronzatura.
Ora frega nulla.


----------



## Eagle72 (12 Marzo 2022)

Mi piace lei depilata il giusto.. Un trinagoliino deve restare ma parte sotto no.. Così è più bello leccare. Idem per me.. Ogni tanto lo depilo.. Tutto diventa più sensibile.


----------



## Danae (13 Marzo 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Io le ho fatte anche sul sedere, in tempi passati.
> Per l'abbronzatura.
> Ora frega nulla.


Bravi tutti, cosa non si fa per la bellezza 
Io da donna ammetto che non ho mai fatto cerette vere e proprie, l’unica esperienza da adolescente con un paio di strisce veet che mi hanno confermato di non voler approfondire la conoscenza.


----------



## Eagle72 (14 Marzo 2022)

Danae ha detto:


> Da qualche parte dovrò pure cominciare a scrivere, perché non dai peli?
> Ne parlavo proprio ieri sera con il mio partner, uomini senza peli proprio no, magari saranno scomodi per alcune...pratiche ecco, ma se sono morbidi e puliti vanno più che bene.
> Su di me, mai più rasatura totale, insopportabile quando i peli ricrescono, sembra di avere una grattugia al posto della patata
> E ammetto che accarezzare dei peletti morbidi e arricciati è molto rilassante per me, sarò all’antica magari...


Esiste la rasatura laser... Non ricrescono.. Niente grattugia.. Dai la forma che vuoi e resta così per sempre..


----------



## ladyred (14 Marzo 2022)

L’uomo che si depila mi fa senso. Ci vuole il giusto.
Per le donne invece posso dire che i soldi spesi in laser sono un ottimo investimento


----------



## Danae (15 Marzo 2022)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Esiste la rasatura laser... Non ricrescono.. Niente grattugia.. Dai la forma che vuoi e resta così per sempre..


Ma infatti a 20 anni ho fatto laser a inguine e ascelle, però a volte prendeva l’attimo di pazzia e rasavo tutto.
In quel senso mai più!
Adesso sono affezionata al mio cespuglietto e poco mi importa del giudizio altrui


----------



## Pincopallino (15 Marzo 2022)

Danae ha detto:


> Da qualche parte dovrò pure cominciare a scrivere, perché non dai peli?
> Ne parlavo proprio ieri sera con il mio partner, uomini senza peli proprio no, magari saranno scomodi per alcune...pratiche ecco, ma se sono morbidi e puliti vanno più che bene.
> Su di me, mai più rasatura totale, insopportabile quando i peli ricrescono, sembra di avere una grattugia al posto della patata
> E ammetto che accarezzare dei peletti morbidi e arricciati è molto rilassante per me, sarò all’antica magari...


Adoro sentire le sue unghie tra in peli del mio petto…


----------



## Nono (15 Marzo 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Adoro sentire le sue unghie tra in peli del mio petto…


Solitamente dopo aver fatto l'amore...  ci gioca con le dita


----------



## Pincopallino (15 Marzo 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Solitamente dopo aver fatto l'amore...  ci gioca con le dita


Esatto…mai nessuna non ha gradito il pelo e manco io il loro. Ho avuto qualche amica con la patata rasata completamente, ma confesso mi ha sempre fatto un po’ impressione.


----------



## Nono (15 Marzo 2022)

Accarezzarle il pelo .. . è rassicurante


----------



## Rose1994 (30 Marzo 2022)

Per l’uomo completamente depilato no , diciamo curato anche nelle parti intime ma ovviamente sulla schiena categorico il No
Da donna io sono completamente depilata, odio i peli su me stessa. Ho sempre usato il rasoio anche con la minima ricrescita senza problemi, da qualche mese ho provato la ceretta ma mai più. Il problema sta nell’ attendere la ricrescita per potere strappare e io stare con i peli per 2 settimane non lo tolleravo più. Evitavo anche i rapporti, sono sincera. Mi vergogno tantissimo dei miei peli.
Quindi ho abbandonato la ceretta e sono tornata al rasoio… A settembre proverò il laser


----------



## bravagiulia75 (30 Marzo 2022)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> Per l’uomo completamente depilato no , diciamo curato anche nelle parti intime ma ovviamente sulla schiena categorico il No
> Da donna io sono completamente depilata, odio i peli su me stessa. Ho sempre usato il rasoio anche con la minima ricrescita senza problemi, da qualche mese ho provato la ceretta ma mai più. Il problema sta nell’ attendere la ricrescita per potere strappare e io stare con i peli per 2 settimane non lo tolleravo più. Evitavo anche i rapporti, sono sincera. Mi vergogno tantissimo dei miei peli.
> Quindi ho abbandonato la ceretta e sono tornata al rasoio… A settembre proverò il laser


Io uso il silk epil e funziona senza aspettare...
E poi tra l uso continuo e ...l età che avanza ...i miei peli crescono pochissimo... perché hanno imparato che tanto è inutile ricrescere...vengo strappati


----------



## Nono (30 Marzo 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Io uso il silk epil e funziona senza aspettare...
> E poi tra l uso continuo e ...l età che avanza ...i miei peli crescono pochissimo... perché hanno imparato che tanto è inutile ricrescere...vengo strappati


Basta educarli bene fin da bambini


----------



## CIRCE74 (30 Marzo 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Io uso il silk epil e funziona senza aspettare...
> E poi tra l uso continuo e ...l età che avanza ...i miei peli crescono pochissimo... perché hanno imparato che tanto è inutile ricrescere...vengo strappati


Bravagiulia io sono come te...il terrore dei peli!!!...quando mi vedono scappano da soli


----------

